
Ask HN: What are the best HN related websites? - x0x
What are the best Hacker News (HN) related websites do you know off? Please post them all here, with a brief description.
======
Digory
I sometimes use [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com) \- the interface is
arguably a bit cleaner, but the top 50% and top 10 buttons are the real magic.

Also @newsyc200 and @newsyc250 — twitter feeds of posts with 200 or 250
points.

------
remyp
I made a tool to help HN users network together:
[https://findkismet.com](https://findkismet.com)

------
rasmus1610
I love [https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/) to search for topics
I’m interested in on HN :)

------
anonfunction
I recently made [https://code.hn](https://code.hn) to filter non-code related
links.

I use [http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/) to get notified
on replies to my comments.

------
mabynogy
It's not a website but an IRC channel:
[https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.rizon.net?channels=#/g/dpt](https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.rizon.net?channels=#/g/dpt)

I post daily HN links about uncommon programming stuff.

------
x0x
I've found few in HN search;

[http://yarchive.net/comp/index.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/index.html)

[http://bemmu.github.io/hncakeday/](http://bemmu.github.io/hncakeday/)

Keep the coming folks. Thank you!

------
ablaba
reddit subgroup mirroring hacker news
[https://www.reddit.com/r/hackernews/](https://www.reddit.com/r/hackernews/)

------
sandov
[http://n-gate.com/](http://n-gate.com/) Some dude makes fun of Hacker news
posts and comment sections.

